# ID PLZ



## cuboyz (Oct 15, 2007)

in manage attachments HEHEHE


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Red Belly Piranha.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yup they are reds.................Pygocentrus natteri


----------



## cuboyz (Oct 15, 2007)

ty boys ! you guys think i can add and oscar in there?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

cu MASTER said:


> ty boys ! you guys think i can add and oscar in there?


Not a chance on that one happening-


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

As stated, Pygo Nattereri.

No, if you added an Oscar the nattereri would eat/kill it.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

plus it would cause alot of stress on your natts....so there is really no good outcome to that situation...nice fish though


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

cu MASTER said:


> ty boys ! you guys think i can add and oscar in there?


Why would you want to do that?


----------



## cuboyz (Oct 15, 2007)

i dont know i went to the fish store and saw an oscar though it looked nice haha. well thanks though for you guys opinion . what if the oscar was 6inc ? you think it can live with them? i added a black convict in the tank today but it died after i turned off the lights. but when the lights were on it didnt try to attack it.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

it will stress out your reds and the oscar eventually the oscar will get eatin


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I dont understand why people like oscars i think they are damn ugly, and defo dont add it with your reds


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dezboy said:


> I dont understand why people like oscars i think they are damn ugly, and defo dont add it with your reds


I agreee exactly the same


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

cu MASTER said:


> i dont know i went to the fish store and saw an oscar though it looked nice haha. well thanks though for you guys opinion . what if the oscar was 6inc ? you think it can live with them? i added a black convict in the tank today but it died after i turned off the lights. but when the lights were on it didnt try to attack it.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> i dont know i went to the fish store and saw an oscar though it looked nice haha. well thanks though for you guys opinion . what if the oscar was 6inc ? you think it can live with them? i added a black convict in the tank today but it died after i turned off the lights. but when the lights were on it didnt try to attack it.











[/quote]

are you calling me retarded?

if so thanks.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wey to eat a diss and keep on posting ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> i dont know i went to the fish store and saw an oscar though it looked nice haha. well thanks though for you guys opinion . what if the oscar was 6inc ? you think it can live with them? i added a black convict in the tank today but it died after i turned off the lights. but when the lights were on it didnt try to attack it.











[/quote]

are you calling me retarded?

if so thanks.








[/quote]

lol not u.


----------

